# Climbing to top corner of the cage - and just hanging out?



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Tango has taken to climbing to the top most corner of her cage, and just hanging out there (holding onto the bars) for lengthy amounts of time. It doesn't look at all comfortable but she seems to enjoy it! Do any of yours do this?


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

My boy Waldau does that all the time I found it strange as well, but it's normal. I ended up ordering this swing:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mouse-Rat-Pa...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20dab297ad&_uhb=1

It's definitely dwarf hamster size, but for two bucks it does the job perfectly, he still hangs onto the bars but now he has somewhere to plunk his bottom and he seems much happier!


----------



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

What a fantastic idea! I might just order that tonight! Thanks!


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

My pleasure!  Hope she enjoys it!


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

My girls did this when they didn't have any hanging 'furniture' yet, but mostly when they hadn't had much time to play with me, and were still nervous about their surroundings. Are your rats new?


----------



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi rainbowrats,
Yes, they are still new. I've never owned rats before so I'm still in the learning process. They have a hammock and two climbing shelves & ramps which they enjoy, and they are out of the cage at least an hour a day, but Tango still loves to hang out up there. She is the more shy one of the two so maybe she is checking her surroundings, and feels safe up there. However both her and her sister come down to greet me as soon as the cage door opens which is fantastic seeings as they haven't been here that long! I will try to implement more climbing things in their cage.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

That sounds like they'll quit doing it after a while, then. Them coming up to you is *great!!!* Nothing to worry about, and good luck with your ratties!!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Our first girl does this when it seems she is unsure or frightened by a situation. Like she is trying to hide. Our other girl never has done this. I always find it funny how she seems so certain she is better in the corner.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My boys did this when they were younger. They quickly earned the name of our little monkeys.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, Roxy and Daisy both do it, from the inside of the cage. Roxy, though is the daredevil who will also climb the outside to the top and explore.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my girls is now 7 months old and she still does this. It's her safe spot so I don't try to push her to come down. She's always been skittish, but there are those rare days she becomes a different rat and explores the entire room. Just depends on her mood.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

It's especially funny when you have a CN and they latch onto the little curved thing where the tray goes! I think part of the reason my girls stopped was that they grew out of it...


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Well my Cricket saw Ellie do this today (I had them in her old cage while I cleaned) and seemed confused so she went followed her and copied her. Though Cricket is so hyper she couldnt sit still long and fell off pretty quick to go explore before coming back to investigate.


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

MangoTango said:


> Tango has taken to climbing to the top most corner of her cage, and just hanging out there (holding onto the bars) for lengthy amounts of time. It doesn't look at all comfortable but she seems to enjoy it! Do any of yours do this?


Yes my rat berry did that he brought up pieces of food and just held on with one paw


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Ratsarebeautiful said:


> Yes my rat berry did that he brought up pieces of food and just held on with one paw


Does


----------

